# it is supposed to be so



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> from <Nietzsche Channel>:
> 
> 
> 
> Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie dafür*: und so ist es in Ordnung.
> Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so*: and thus everything is as it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> This translation is utter nonsense and creates a totally unacceptable semantic distortion -- and that even though it is one of those spots where Nietzsche's original makes (almost) sense ... from a language point of view, at least!
Click to expand...

Ich hingegen glaube, dass die Übersetzung korrekt ist. Vgl.


> 4. (mit akk und inf) halten für: I suppose him to be a painter;
> he is supposed to be rich er soll reich sein
> suppose - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


Was meinen die Muttersprachler?  @elroy , @Minnesota Guy , @ayuda? , @PaulQ


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was meinen die Muttersprachler?  @elroy , @Minnesota Guy , @ayuda? , @PaulQ



Das ist eigentlich unfair, denn die können ja alle Deutsch und könnten somit von Nietzsches Original beeinflusst werden. 
Bin aber auch schon gespannt, was rauskommt.

Dann leg ich gleich noch nen Stolperstein dazu, Definition #6 von deinem WR-link:
(Keine Sorge, für englische Muttersprachler ist das sicherlich _kein_ Stolperstein!)


> *6.*_ (passiv mit inf)_ sollen:
> * isn’t he supposed to be at home?* sollte er nicht eigentlich zu Hause sein?;
> * he is supposed to do* man erwartet_ oder_ verlangt von ihm, dass er_ etwas_ tut;
> * what is that supposed to be* (_oder_* mean*) was soll das sein (_oder_ heißen)?


Dieses 'sollen' ist aber ein semantisch anders 'sollen' als in Definition #4!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Er hat mit Botschaft uns zu plagen nicht ermangelt. – Shakespeare (zitiert nach Fritz Güttinger: _Zielsprache_, 2. Aufl., S. 8)

Spaß beiseite, wenn es um eine Übersetzung vom Deutschen ins Englische geht, wen soll ich dann fragen, wenn nicht Leute, die Englisch und Deutsch können?



manfy said:


> Dieses 'sollen' ist aber ein semantisch anders 'sollen' als in Definition #4!


… sometimes words have two meanings – Led Zeppelin. Welche Bedeutung zutrifft, ergibt sich aus dem Kontext. Oder stellt der Kontext eine unfaire Beeinflussung dar?


----------



## elroy

I think the translation is misleading and confusing.  “It’s supposed to be” is likely to understood here as “It should be.”  I would probably say “But people think it is.”  The translation of “und so ist es in Ordnung” is also questionable.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> I think the translation is misleading and confusing. “It’s supposed to be” is likely to understood here as “It should be.” I would probably say “But people think it is.”


Na gut, dann gewinnt manfy.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

In response to Schlabberlatz's question in #1: I'd say the translation is correct. Whether it's the best or clearest choice of words is another question.


----------



## elroy

Minnesota Guy said:


> In response to Schlabberlatz's question in #1: I'd say the translation is correct. Whether it's the best or clearest choice of words is another question.


 Cone on, don’t be so wishy-washy.  

In my view, whether a translation is “correct” depends on whether it clearly and accurately conveys the meaning and fulfills the function of the original - in addition to being grammatically correct, of course.  This translation clearly falls short, in my opinion.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Minnesota Guy said:


> I'd say the translation is correct.


The battle’s lost and won!  „A bisserl was geht allaweil, und irgendwie hat jeder recht“ hieß es mal in einer Weißbierwerbung.


----------



## manfy

Minnesota Guy said:


> In response to Schlabberlatz's question in #1: I'd say the translation is correct. Whether it's the best or clearest choice of words is another question.


Interesting! I played with the thought of posting the English version on the English Only forum, asking the members for their primary reading.

In the absence of the original version, I'm almost sure that most English speakers would read this:
Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so*: and thus everything is as it should be.​as this:
Wagner's music is never true. — But _it is supposed to be *that way*_: and thus everything is as it should be.​and after reverse translation it becomes:
Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber so soll es sein*: und damit ist alles, wie es sein soll. ​
Since the primary reading of "But _it is supposed to be *that way*_" makes sense in terms of grammar and syntax, no reader who doesn't have any specific interest in that sentence or Nietzsche would bother to look any further. Maybe the borderline nonsensical semantic content might encourage a few very curious readers to keep digging, don't you think?


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> I played with the thought of posting the English version on the English Only forum, asking the members for their primary reading.


 Do it!  (I would omit "and thus everything is as it should be" though).


----------



## PaulQ

Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr. — *Aber man hält sie dafür*: und so ist es in Ordnung.
*But it is supposed to be so*: and thus everything is as it should be.

To suppose has two meanings: (i) a weak meaning -> to guess: "What's that noise?" "I don't know, I suppose it was a cat."
(ii) the strong meaning -> to hold as a belief (usually) in the knowledge that the fact is not proven: "I would like you to suppose that this pepper pot is Field Marshal Blücher and the salt pot is Napoleon..."

The "suppose" in the example is shown as the strong version as the verb is 'halten' - an almost literal translation is not far off: "But people hold it to be." However, that's very 19th century English

Wagner's music is never true. — "But people maintain that it is" - or "but it is taken as true."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

PaulQ said:


> The "suppose" in the example is shown as the strong version


Die Übersetzung "But it is supposed to be so" ist also akzeptabel, nehme ich an. Oder müsste es stattdessen heißen


PaulQ said:


> "But people maintain that it is" - or "but it is taken as true."


?


----------



## PaulQ

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Übersetzung "But it is supposed to be so" ist also akzeptabel, nehme ich an. Oder müsste es stattdessen heißen


Auf Englisch ist es schwierig, zwischen den Bedeutungen zu unterscheiden - sogar mit dem Kontext. "Halten" ist die stärkere Bedeutung, und dies ist die beabsichtigte Bedeutung.

To maintain = halten
to take as true = nehmen es so, als ob es wahr wäre


----------



## ayuda?

*This is my take on this translation:*

Excerpt from the original reference:
“…A man is an actor when he is ahead of mankind in his possession of this one view, that everything which has to strike people as true, must not be true. … “

[IMHO]And from this, I suppose you could say that Wagner [an artist, etc.] was presenting things in a certain moralistic, nationalistic overtones—that they were more generalized presentations with a certain intention and having less to do with some "absolute truth.”

*●*Meaning of *true* in the example given in this post:
define:true - Google Search
*#2. True*
accurate or exact.
"it was a true depiction"
synonyms:
accurate, true to life, faithful, telling it like it is, fact-based, realistic, close, lifelike

*●To suppose ***[Note: suppose can have many shades of meaning in English.]
define:to supposed - Google Search
*sup·posed*
generally assumed or believed to be the case, but not necessarily so.

●Definition of *so*:
https://www.thefreedictionary.com/so
#*7. *In the condition or manner expressed or indicated; thus: [like that/that way]​

●So, this is my interpretation of the German:
— *Aber man hält sie dafür*:/*und so ist es in Ordnung/ *
— But _it is supposed/*assumed/accepted* to be *so*_/like that/that way:*and thus everything is as it should be.*
[It is *accepted* as true/accurate (by people)]

*und so ist es in Ordnung/and thus everything is as it should be *— [That’s the way the author/composer/artist/actor intended things to be.]


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke an euch alle! 

Bei @elroy möchte ich noch mal nachhaken. Ich hoffe, es stört dich nicht, elroy.

Also: Ist deine Aussage in #4


elroy said:


> I think the translation is misleading and confusing.  “It’s supposed to be” is likely to understood here as “It should be.”  I would probably say “But people think it is.”  The translation of “und so ist es in Ordnung” is also questionable.


nicht auch ein bisschen "wishy-washy"? 
Du sagst ja nicht direkt, dass du die Übersetzung für falsch hältst oder für "utter nonsense" wie manfy.

Was trifft deiner Meinung nach zu? :
a) Man darf „halten für“ *generell* nicht mit "be supposed to" übersetzen. Der Eintrag im Wordreference-Wörterbuch sollte geändert werden, denn "He is supposed to be rich" heißt nicht, dass man ihn für reich hält.
b) Der Eintrag im Wörterbuch ist korrekt, aber im vorliegenden Fall ist "be supposed to" eine *definitiv falsche* Übersetzung. Jeder, der sie liest, würde denken, dass die Musik wahr sein sollte, niemand würde denken, dass man sie für wahr hält.
c) Es ist eine *sehr schlechte* (aber nicht definitiv falsche) Übersetzung. Viele Leser würden denken, dass die Musik wahr sein sollte, andere Leser würden aber verstehen, was gemeint ist (d. h. dass man sie für wahr hält).
d) Die Übersetzung ist (auf den zweiten Blick) doch *in Ordnung oder zumindest akzeptabel*. (Kann man denn aus dem Kontext wirklich nicht erschließen, was gemeint ist?)


----------



## elroy

Natürlich stört es mich nicht!

Ich schwanke zwischen b und c, neige aber definitiv viel eher zu b. 


Schlabberlatz said:


> Kann man denn aus dem Kontext wirklich nicht erschließen, was gemeint ist?


 Meiner Meinung nach nein, denn "and thus everything is as it should be" halte ich für eine recht miserable Übersetzung. 

Here's how I might translate the original:

_Wagner's music is never true_*_.  But people think it is, so it's all good. _

*Whatever that's supposed to mean.  I just translated this literally.  With more context I might choose a different translation depending on what exactly is meant.
*I might use scare quotes (so it's "all good") if I wanted to scoff at this conclusion.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Meiner Meinung nach nein, denn "and thus everything is as it should be" halte ich für eine recht miserable Übersetzung.


Hm, dann muss ich die Frage anders stellen. Wenn der Kontext richtig übersetzt wäre, würde man dann verstehen, dass mit "be supposed to" „halten für“ gemeint ist?

Konkret:
Wagner's music is never true. But it is supposed to be so, so it's all good.

Wie würdest du das bewerten? Wie wäre hier deine Einschätzung: b), c) oder d)?


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wagner's music is never true. But it is supposed to be so, so it's all good.


 Erst mal würde ich der Idiomatizität halber das "so" entfernen und "it is" auf "it's" verkürzen:

_Wagner's music is never true. But it's supposed to be, so it's all good.
_
Hier würde ich spontan "es sollte so sein" verstehen, dann bei "so it's all good" ins Grübeln kommen. Ich würde mich fragen, "Wieso ist alles in Ordnung, wenn die Musik nicht so ist, wie sie sein sollte?"

Aber auch abgesehen von "sollte" als möglicher Lesart, würde man eher "sie ist angeblich so" verstehen als "man halt sie dafür", zwischen denen ein hier nicht unerheblicher Unterschied in der Nuance besteht. "Es ist angeblich so" (auf Englisch eindeutig ausgedrückt: "it supposedly is") hebt hervor, dass das eine falsche, wenngleich verbreitete Meinung ist, wohingegen "man hält sie dafür" ("people think it is") eher auf die tatsächlichen Personen hindeutet, die dieser Meinung sind, und *das *stellt einen klaren Übergang zu "also ist alles in Ordnung" dar. Ansonsten kommt man wieder ins Grübeln: Wieso ist alles in Ordnung, wenn diese falsche Meinung herrscht?  Bei der Lesart "man hält sie dafür" wird alles klar: Alles ist (bei der breiten Masse) in Ordnung, weil _viele Menschen_ die Musik für wahr halten.

Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, die Übersetzung ist auf jeden Fall verunglückt. Würde ich bei einer Hausaufgabe auf jeden Fall ankreiden! 

Das Problem liegt nicht unbedingt an "supposed to" an sich. Mit einer anderen Formulierung steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man spontan "man hält sie dafür" versteht.

_Wagner's music is never true. But that's supposed to be the case, so it's all good._

Wobei das auch nicht die tollste Formulierung ist.

Ein sehr idiomatisches Beispiel, wo die Lesart "man hält x für y" nicht nur dominant sondern eindeutig ist:

_I really want to go see that movie.  It's supposed to be really good! _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> die Übersetzung ist auf jeden Fall verunglückt


OK, dann fasse ich zusammen:
Manfy vs. Nietzsche Channel:
Manfy: 1
Nietzsche Channel: 3

(Ich hab es so gewertet, dass du Manfy zustimmst, auch wenn du nicht von "utter nonsense" sprichst. (Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich – Jesus  ) Minnesota Guy, PaulQ und ayuda? beurteilen die Übersetzung als zumindest akzeptabel, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.)

Edit: Jesus-Zitat eingefügt


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Minnesota Guy, PaulQ und ayuda? beurteilen die Übersetzung als zumindest akzeptabel, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.


 I'm not so sure.

Minnesota Guy simply says that the translation is "correct."  Well, yes, "supposed" is one _possible_ translation of "etwas für etwas halten," and it is correct in some contexts.  But Minnesota Guy also indirectly implies it's not an appropriate choice in this context - which would call its correctness _here_ into question, in my book (this, of course, depends on how you understand "correct" in the context of translation; cf. #7).

PaulQ explains the distinction between two possible meanings of "supposed" and tells us that one of them is intended here. We know what is intended; the question is whether this is a felicitous translation.

ayuda? tells us how he understands the German and doesn't directly voice an opinion about the suitability of the translation.  ayuda? does include "supposed" in sharing his understanding of the sentence, but he includes it along with "assumed" and "accepted," and he puts "assumed" in bold and "accepted" in red and in bold.  He doesn't directly explain what these types of emphasis are supposed to indicate, but presumably the words are listed in order of increasing acceptability, which is supported by the fact that he then repeats the portion under discussion in brackets, but this time he only uses "accepted" in bold.  Thus, perhaps his inclusion of "supposed" was intended to reflect the brainstorming of a translator before he settles on an acceptable translation.

I've done quite a bit of speculating here, and I may be off the mark, but suffice it to say that I think all three need to elaborate further and state their views more directly and unambiguously (i.e. none of this wishy-washy stuff.  ).


----------



## manfy

Ich hab am Sonntag diese Frage im English-Only-Forum gestellt und die erste Antwort war, (fast ganz) wie erwartet:


> ...but the blue part makes it clear that *"it is supposed to be so" = "that's the way it ought to be"*.



Ins Deutsche übertragen heißt das, "Wagner's music is never true. — *But it is supposed to be so.*" wird "normalerweise" so verstanden:
"Wagner's Musik ist niemals wahr -- aber so soll es (ja auch) sein (d.h. niemals wahr)" (den blauen Text habe ich eingefügt, damit die Nuance von "that's the way it ought to be" richtig gedeutet wird.

Und jetzt ist doch einfach zu erkennen, dass "aber so soll es (ja auch) sein" das exakte Gegenteil von "Aber man hält sie dafür" ist, meinste nicht???
Hier ist der link zum Thread.

Dieses Sprachforum ist eigentlich der falsche Platz um diese Frage zu stellen. Die Leute, die hier Fragen beantworten sind natürlich überdurchschnittlich sprachinteressiert und suchen somit automatisch und instinktiv nach alternativen Interpretationsmöglichkeiten.
Der normale Durchschnittsleser, und da gehören auch alle Akademiker dazu, hat praktisch _gar kein_ Interesse an Grammatik und Sprachdetails; sie verwenden die Sprache nur als Mittel zum Zweck.
Diese Leser, und das sind min. 70% der Bevölkerung, interpretieren gelesenen Text nach Sinnhaftigkeit der primären Satzaussage, d.h. sobald die offensichtliche Aussage eines Satzes Sinn ergibt, wird weitergelesen.
Nur wenn die Gesamtaussage (einer Satzgruppe oder eines Absatzes) unsinnig erscheint, beginnt der Leser zu hinterfragen und er versucht es mit neuer Interpretation des bereits Gelesenen.

Und genau dies ist das Problem bei dieser Übersetzung "but it is supposed to be so". Sie gaukelt eine plausible Aussage vor, die generell Sinn ergibt, jedoch konträr zur Aussage des Originalsatzes ist -- und damit ist die Übersetzung für mich effektiv falsch.

Wenn der Originalsatz eindeutig ist, _muss_ auch die Übersetzung so eindeutig wie möglich sein; wenn das Original absichtlich mehrdeutig ist, sollte das auch in der Übersetzung reflektiert sein -- letzteres kann sehr sehr schwierig sein und ist, abhängig vom Sprachpaar, oft unmöglich, aber ersteres nicht!


----------



## elroy

I couldn’t agree more with manfy’s latest post.


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Du sagst ja nicht direkt, dass du die Übersetzung für falsch hältst oder für "utter nonsense" wie manfy.


Meine Aussage war natürlich "leicht dramatisiert"  damit die Gesamtidee besser rüberkommt...
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, bevor du nicht deinen dictionary-Auszug gepostet hattest, kam mir diese Bedeutung gar nicht in den Sinn !


> 4. (mit akk und inf) halten für: I suppose him to be a painter;
> he is supposed to be rich er soll reich sein
> suppose - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


Anschliessend dachte ich, "ja, klar! Prinzipiell ließe sich dies in manchem Kontext auch so interpretieren".

Man muss da jetzt nichts am Eintrag ändern, denn diese Form existiert ja und ist eigentlich auch korrektes Englisch.
Aaaaber, sieh dir mal diese Form an: "I suppose him to be a painter."  Wer spricht denn heutzutage so ???
Ich glaube das habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie in dieser Form _gehört_ (d.h. in gesprochener Sprache).
Heute sagt man: "I guess/think he is a painter." oder vlt. etwas gehobener "I was/am under the impression that he's a painter."
"I suppose him to be a painter" würde ich mir in literarischem Englisch erwarten, also nem Buch aus dem 16-19. Jahrhundert.

Aber zugegeben, ich bin kein Englischmuttersprachler und meine primäre "exposure" liegt im Alltags- und Business-Englisch, und in diesem Bereich ist die definition 6. aus dem dictionary nun mal Standard und dominant, wenn's um 'suppose' im Passiv geht.


> *6.*_ (passiv mit inf)_ sollen:
> * isn’t he supposed to be at home?* sollte er nicht eigentlich zu Hause sein?;
> * he is supposed to do* man *erwartet oder verlangt* von ihm, dass er_ etwas_ tut;
> * what is that supposed to be* (_oder_* mean*) was soll das sein (_oder_ heißen)?


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> I suppose him to be a painter."  Wer spricht denn heutzutage so ???


 Niemand.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

OK, dann stimmt die Bewertung in #19 wohl nicht. Es scheint sich um eine – besonders nach heutigen Maßstäben – schlechte Übersetzung zu handeln. „Definitiv falsch“ oder "utter nonsense" ist es aber auch nicht. Loob und PaulQ schätzen es als "ambiguous" ein. Wenn es eine alte Übersetzung ist, gibt es den mildernden Umstand, dass "be supposed to" früher wohl öfter mit der Bedeutung „halten für“ verwendet wurde.


manfy said:


> Und jetzt ist doch einfach zu erkennen, dass "aber so soll es (ja auch) sein" das exakte Gegenteil von "Aber man hält sie dafür" ist, meinste nicht???


Hat jemals jemand etwas anderes behauptet?


manfy said:


> I don't want to say yet what I think most people will read into it because it might influence you, but I'm hoping for answers along the lines of:
> -) It doesn't make sense at all.
> -) It means "But it should be that way"
> -) It (the music) is expected to be so (never true)
> -) anything else that comes to mind and seems possible or plausible


Du willst die Leute (angeblich) nicht beeinflussen, um dann als nächstes zu verkünden, auf was für Antworten du hoffst … Nun ja …


----------

